# Eigenlob



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2003)

:q Von meinem &quot;Bratfisch und mehr&quot; konnte der PaulParey Verlag inzwischen mehr als 22.000 Exemplare an den Mann bringen. :q 
Das läßt doch für die kulinarische Zukunft der Angler hoffen :q 
Bei den Verkaufszahlen hälts hoffentlich auch keiner für Schleichwerbung, weils ja eigentlich nicht mehr nötig :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2003)

Is ja toll Thomas. Ich freu mich mit dir. Das Buch ist sein Geld aber auch wert! #6


----------



## wolle (24. Januar 2003)

da kommt doch freude auf,weiter so  #h


----------



## hecht24 (24. Januar 2003)

du bist mein held tom
 :m  :g  :m


----------



## Case (24. Januar 2003)

wie heißt das im Volksmund...??
Eigenlob stinkt....oder
Fisch stinkt...

Gratulation zu Deinen verkauften Büchern, und wenn ich Deine Rezepte und Tips lies oder nachkoch, kann ich nur sagen &quot; Du hast den Volksmund Lügen gestraft&quot; . Mach weiter so, Thomas. Die Feinschmeckerecke wird von mir immer gelesen.!

mjam
Case


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (24. Januar 2003)

*tztz*

*BESCHEID*,
womit die Jungs so Ihr Geld verdienen  #d  #d  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2003)

:m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Pete (24. Januar 2003)

oooohhhh.......ääääähhhhh.....jaa, jetzt riech ichs auch....  :q 

toll tommy, weiter so.... #h


----------



## el.perca (24. Januar 2003)

Ja, Thomas, ist eben eine tolles Heft  :m 
Daher &quot;kannte&quot; ich Dich schon lange vor dem AB


----------



## chippog (24. Januar 2003)

vor lauter mitfreuen vergesse ich ganz den neid. na und von nix kommt nix! megabescheid und weiter so! vier danken&acute;s dir!! da macht es sogar spass als küchenmod die zweite geige zu spielen! wie könnte ich auch gegen dich anstinken wollen. abba nich datt dich datt jetzz in den kopp steicht un ich hie plötzlich allain vorre kochtöppe steh.  chippog


----------



## masch1 (24. Januar 2003)

sauber Thomas 2 davon hab ich     :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2003)

> abba nich datt dich datt jetzz in den kopp steicht un ich hie plötzlich allain vorre kochtöppe steh.


Keine Panik, Dir hier ein bßchen unter die Amre greifen macht Spaß.
Ist wie mit Kochkursen: Man freut sich halt wenn man helfen kann  :q  :q


----------



## Rotauge (24. Januar 2003)

Ja klasse, das ist aber auch das Beste, was es so gibt.Hatte ich mir sofort gekauft und hab schon einiges ausprobiert.
Aber auch einiges verändert und Neues kreiert. Es regt also auch an.

 :g


----------



## Istvan (24. Januar 2003)

Wat mein Vadda auch immer in die Pfanne haut ... dat schmeckt!


> Eigenlob stinkt....


...Gelobt sei der Herr ...

Istvan


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2003)

klasse Thomas weiter so:m


----------



## Brummel (24. Januar 2003)

*Bratfisch und mehr*

@Thomas,

hab in deinem Thread zum ersten mal von dem Sonderheft gehört( #t  #t ), aber jetzt wurde es mindestens mehr als 22.001x verkauft. :q  :q 
Hab`s eben direkt beim Verlag bestellt  
Hoffe doch, daß in der Richtung noch mehr zu erwarten ist, oder?

mfg Brummel


----------



## chippog (24. Januar 2003)

mensch brummel, da haste recht! also thomas wann isses so weit? das neue tischbein, vom einfachen fischrezept bis zum gourmetgaumen orgasmus oder so ähnlich? chipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2003)

Bin am überlegen was fürs Anglerboard zu machen, wie das AB - Magazin zum downloaden.
Wenn ich mal ein bißchen mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## chippog (24. Januar 2003)

klingt einen deut utopisch. so wünschen wir dir denn ein bischen zeit und sind so lange mächtig gespannt! chipp


----------



## plötze (25. Januar 2003)

glückwunsch thomas :m  :m  :m 

auch wenn ich überhaupt kein fischesser bin #t 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## Laksos (25. Januar 2003)

Find&acute; ich klasse, Thomas! 

Hey, du Schnösel, du bist aber tatsächlich so schüchtern und hast mir ja noch nich&acute; ma&acute; wat gesacht, daßte auch &acute;n Buch über&acute;s Nord- und Ostseeangeln auf die Beine gestellt hast!!    :q 

(Guckst Du in&acute;n Top Shop.)

Wann war dat denn, seit wann gibt&acute;s &acute;n das überhaupt? 

Wir hamm&acute; ja richtich fähige Leute hier!  :b  :m


----------



## HeinzJuergen (25. Januar 2003)

22.002 

Kochtopf heil
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## ollidi (27. Januar 2003)

Wahnsinn!!! :m

Obwohl ich zugeben muß, daß ich das Buch noch nicht besitze. Das wird sich aber ändern. Versprochen. :q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Januar 2003)

Buch soeben eingetroffen!

Tolle Sache Thomas

Heinz Jürgen  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2003)

Dannggggeee!!!!!!!!!! :m  :m


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2003)

Moin,

bei Amazon ist´s z.Zt. vergriffen :c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2003)

=B%FCcher]hier vielleicht?


----------



## Trompetenkäfer (1. März 2003)

Ich koche, ich brate, ich suche im Internet.
Die Retzepte sind nichts neues.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2003)

Die Rezepte können und sollen auch nix Neues sein. Ist doch schön Trompetenkäfer, wenn Du schon alles vorher gekannt hast. :q 
Weil alles schon mal in irgendeiner Weise irgendwie gekocht worden ist.
Das Heft soll eine Anleitung, sozusagen ein Grundkurs, vor allem für diejenigen sein, die mit der Zubereitung von Fischen anfangen wollen oder die Fehler bei der Zubereitung vermeiden wollen.


----------



## Garfield0815 (1. März 2003)

Glückwunsch Thomas
Hab`s gerade bestellt....
Wann kommt Teil 2 ???
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## HeinzJuergen (1. März 2003)

> Ich koche, ich brate, ich suche im Internet



Ich auch! Bin ein alter Sack und kochte schon bevor ich andere schöne Dinge machte (angeln natürlich Ihr Säcke :q )! Aber das Buch hat mich beeindruckt, weil es ein Angler wie für Angler geschrieben hat und weil ich es jetzt besser kann! Die Rezepte sind ja nur Beispiele!

Petri Dank
Heinz Jürgen#6


----------



## Laksos (1. März 2003)

Ich kann da aber noch seeeeehr viel draus lernen! Und allerhand Neues steht da für mich auch drin!  :m


----------



## chippog (2. März 2003)

von mir kann ich behaupten, dass ich ganz schön &quot;raffinierte&quot; fischrezepte hinkriege, gelernt habe ich und lernen werde ich aber trotzdem aus dem klassemachwerk von thomas, also lese ich mit gewinn und krimis sind da nix dagegen. gut gekocht ist halb gegessen... chippog


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2003)

Moin,

heute ist das Heft angekommen, habe es mit ein paar anderen Kleinigkeiten im AB-Shop bestellt. Genau sowas hatte mir gefehlt, endlich mal ein Heft in dem die Grundlagen gut beschrieben sind, und keine dieser Rezeptesammlungen die sich eher an den Profi wenden.
@Thomas: well done#6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. März 2003)

Moin Moin

@Thomas

+1 ,  meins ist auch mittlerweile angekommen...

Gruß Garf #h #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2003)

:q  :q  :q


----------

